# Contest Alert: #BegForZukes On Twitter With @PetGuideTweets



## PetGuide.com

> It’s our first official giveaway of 2015, and we’re taking to Twitter to celebrate. From January 16 to January 23, 2015, we’re going to be giving away Zuke’s treat prize pack to three lucky winners!
> 
> This contest is OPEN TO U.S. RESIDENTS ONLY. Winners will be chosen based on theme, photo clarity, and the inclusion of #BegForZukes hashtag and @PetGuideTweets tag. These three winners will be contacted via Twitter direct message, and have 24 hours to reply in order to claim their prize.


Find out more about the Contest Alert: #BegForZukes On Twitter With @PetGuideTweets at PetGuide.com.


----------

